

Android gets a new, dramatically better, Chromium based webview. - jessep
http://developer.android.com/about/versions/kitkat.html#44-webview

======
jessep
The old Android webview was prohibitively horrible. You couldn't build real
apps in it. I've been waiting for this for years.

